# New Hunting Room



## boparks (Dec 13, 2010)

I've moved since I first joined the forum and posted hunting room photos. 

I'm constricted compared to the last house and had to get a little creative to work most of in.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 13, 2010)

Taxidermist must love you a lot.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 13, 2010)

Dang!  Love all those capes!


----------



## fredw (Dec 13, 2010)

Bobby, awesome!


----------



## jp94 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am a little old. But I am willing to be adopted by a good home.  Thats Awesome!


----------



## pnome (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Nitro (Dec 13, 2010)

Really nice Mr. Bobby. 

Love how creative you are in hanging the capes and fans.

Awesome!!


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 13, 2010)

Man!!! You need to learn how to turkey hunt!!!!

Nice room for sure!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 13, 2010)

Please invite some P.E.T.A. folks and gun hating politicos over and get the cameras rollin', the footage would make you $10K on AFV's!! 

Great stuff, bet those hunts came with great memories, too!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome !!! what a great Room alot of good times


----------



## Voss22 (Dec 13, 2010)

That is no hunting room.  That is a hunting house!!
How many of you guys wives would appreciate this??


----------



## Hoss (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't think I believe that turkey crossing sign.  Not many made it.  Great looking room or should I say house.

Hoss


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 13, 2010)

SOMEBODY GOT TO MUCH MONEY.... But it looks great brother...


----------



## J.W. (Dec 13, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> SOMEBODY GOT TO MUCH MONEY.... But it looks great brother...



Somebody HAD too much money!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Dec 13, 2010)

Turkeydoghunter said:


> Awesome !!! what a great Room alot of good times



Thats for sure, Bobby I bet you could spend hours relaxing in this room reliving the hunts!
Awesome


----------



## Land45 (Dec 13, 2010)

That is awesome! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Dec 13, 2010)

I could be wrong but I counted:

85 Turkey Capes
5 Turkey Mounts
8 Whitetail Bucks
2 Wild Boars
3 Ducks
2 Pheasants
1 Fox
1 Bobcat

Now that is a house full of great memories!


----------



## boparks (Dec 13, 2010)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I could be wrong but I counted:
> 
> 85 Turkey Capes
> 5 Turkey Mounts
> ...





Wouldn't have thought it possible to count like you did but you're close.

Theres actually a half fan sitting on the floor with just a tip of a fan feather in view off to the right of where the sign is that says "Turkey Crossing" and 2 capes in the gargage. 

Always figured something just about got him and he released his feathers. 

Stunned you could inventory everything


----------



## Hawken2222 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great Bobby!


----------



## Ruger Theory (Dec 13, 2010)

I think you sent you taxidermist's kids to a a great college.


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Dec 13, 2010)

I am speechless.....



Thats one heck of a man cave!  Diehard turkey hunter here and I am most impressed with your collection.


----------



## boparks (Dec 13, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Really nice Mr. Bobby.
> 
> Love how creative you are in hanging the capes and fans.
> 
> Awesome!!



Thanks Andy and thanks everybody. 

Andy , 

The group between the deer heads and TV are all birds from last year. The center top is a Merriam and the next 2 in line are the Rios, one of which you videoed and watched die.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 13, 2010)

Man that is awesome Mr.Bobby! You better stop hunting or else you're going to have to move again!


----------



## Brad C. (Dec 13, 2010)

Are you married?   The reason I ask is my wife would not allow that stuff all throughout the house.  

Nice collection you have.


----------



## rutandstrut (Dec 13, 2010)

All I can say is you WOW! You must have a great wife...to allow all that carnage to be displayed in y'alls House! I think it looks great!


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats really impressive. Hope to have half that many trophies one day.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 14, 2010)

You might be a Turkey Hoarder!!!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> You might be a Turkey Hoarder!!!



 

Bo how long have you been killing turkeys? That is very impressive! Looks great!


----------



## boparks (Dec 14, 2010)

Perkins said:


> Bo how long have you been killing turkeys? That is very impressive! Looks great!



Thanks again...........Hoarder? Never thought that could sound like a compliment...


I've been turkey hunting for 18 years


----------



## 2789britt (Dec 14, 2010)

nice man house


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

QUOTE=boparks;5595832]Thanks again...........Hoarder? Never thought that could sound like a compliment...


I've been turkey hunting for 18 years[/QUOTE]

You should be proud. I know you pour your heart and soul in to it and it shows! great pics awesome mounts, cool house! thanks for posting. I like it!


----------



## GooGoos (Dec 14, 2010)

Thats amazing. I love it!!


----------



## win3006 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wild Turkey said:


> Taxidermist must love you a lot.



That is what I was thinking


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing,Bobby! Looks awesome,congrats!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2010)

Beautiful room, I can imagine that was _not_ a fun moving experience.


----------



## boparks (Dec 17, 2010)

win3006 said:


> That is what I was thinking



I always operated under the policy of it'll be easier to come up with taxidermy money than what I want to take to the taxidermy. Foutunately I could drop em off and worry about the money later

This didn't happen all at once.....I probably averaged a mount a year for the most part and if you broke it down it wasn't bad. I actually have not taken him anything in years. The capes I do and there's no cost. 

It was a pain to move but there's a way that you mount all this stuff to boards and plywood strips and screw it down to a U Haul truck floor and go. It took 8 hours though to do. Movers have never touched any of it.


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 17, 2010)

There is no doubt that I will visit this thread often over the next few years. I never ever get tired of looking at that!  I only hope I can be a part of many more capes in that room in the coming years. Amazing Bobby!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Dec 17, 2010)

Wildlife Haven for sure...Really Really nice!!!


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 17, 2010)

Bobby, what do you do in your spare time?   Awesome room.   Ted


----------



## Resica (Dec 17, 2010)

Beautiful Bobby.  Where are your Parks from?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2010)

Mighty nice, Bobby!


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 17, 2010)

Resica said:


> Beautiful Bobby.  Where are your Parks from?



I am Parks too, from western New York by way of GA and Scotland. Shoot me a PM if you want to see the Tartan!


----------



## kbhunter (Dec 18, 2010)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I could be wrong but I counted:
> 
> 85 Turkey Capes
> 5 Turkey Mounts
> ...



How about a partridge in a pear tree??  Looks fantastic though!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Dec 19, 2010)

kbhunter said:


> How about a partridge in a pear tree??  Looks fantastic though!!



I thought about that song before I made that post, just couldn't quite figure out how to tie it all together 

"A Partridge In A Pear Tree"
"A Turkey In A Pine Tree" 

I bet Redbow could put it all together though


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Webbslinger (Dec 20, 2010)

That is a very nice collection of trophies!!! You're creative to say the least... Glad you were able to do a lot of it yourself.

I'm sure you have a permanent "spot" at your taxidermist's place of business - a win/win situation!! Congrats


----------



## Katera73 (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome!!!!  Awesome!!!!  Awesome!!!  Awesome!!!!


----------



## CAL (Dec 20, 2010)

Fill me in.....do you have a wife? Have you.........ever had a wife?


----------



## boparks (Dec 20, 2010)

Booner Killa said:


> There is no doubt that I will visit this thread often over the next few years. I never ever get tired of looking at that!  I only hope I can be a part of many more capes in that room in the coming years. Amazing Bobby!



Thanks BK

The far right Eastern in the group of capes from last year just before the shot with all the calls on the table was from our hunt last year   It was a fun weekend buddy. I had a great time.


----------



## Brassman (Dec 20, 2010)

Great room.  Still haven't answered the wife question.


----------



## boparks (Dec 21, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Great room.  Still haven't answered the wife question.




I am and as long as everything stays in the basement it's fine.   That includes me.


----------



## J.W. (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow. Just had to re visit this one!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 3, 2013)

Thats an incredible collection!!Congrats on your success!!


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow just Wow! 
I have just got into turkey hunting last year after 30 years of chasing green fish around the southeast, I finally went and got hooked. 
Your collection is very impressive!


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow!


----------

